# white dwarf Fantasy battle reports



## Green Knight

I am not shore about you guys but I think, the white dwarf Fantasy battle reports are geting totaly one sided. Like this month the choas vs dwarf battle report, the dwarf army was pants, where as the choas list was sweet.

sorry about the title but the computer is acting up again


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn

I think the first obvious cause is that they want to put the new army in a good light, which in terms of Warhammer, means winning I suppose. Unfortunate, but they'd be interested in making players take to the new Chaos army, it's like a bit of extra advertising/publicity. Secondly, the player in charge of the Dwarven force said at the start that he'd be far better off taking a gun-line force, but that wouldn't provide a very interesting game, for reading and gaming purposes. But when it comes down to it, I can't remember a White Dwarf where the new force lost, that's just the way it goes.

So in terms of your opinion, I completely agree, but I'd also say that it's not that surprising, and it's probably not going to change.


----------



## MaidenManiac

No clue on how it looked, but tbh im scarcely impressed on WD battlereports. There are all sorts of weird picks in them. Bestigors with MoK vs Wood Elves anyone? Dwarflords with 7s4 attacks instead of something actually dangerous anyone? The list goes on...

It seems as if either a bunch of the WD team really cant play WHFB or that they _must_ have a win for the "new list" in the WDbattle at its releasemonth, which makes the opponent make crap armies. I believe the first.:russianroulette:


----------



## torealis

Right, i saw this same moronic discussion on warhammer.org the other day and didnt deign it with a response, i dont want it getting too lengthy here.

White Dwarf Battle Reports aren't tournament games. Neither player picks a competetive force, at least not an outrightly competetive one. They pick them, as Alessio points out, for interesting games.

Yes the new list normally wins (vamp counts drew, chaos demons WFB lost) but that's normally because th new book is better than the old.

Theyre not trying to win.

Also, as my pal said to me the other day, "i don't think white dwarf is for you any more..."

sad, but probably true.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn

Not that I want to perpetuate a 'moronic discussion', but I think in terms of an exciting battle, to many readers, seeing a fairly one sided game probably isn't interesting. While I liked the fact that the Dwarven player didn't take an army with the purpose of sitting back and pumping the Chaos force full of lead, I can certainly see why others would see it as a fairly transparent game.

I'm not sure about anyone else, but I wasn't posting here to 'bash' White Dwarf - if I didn't like it, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Warhound02

HERESY I SAY! DAMN YOUR SOULS TO WHATEVER HELL AWAITS YOU IN THE WARP! I like those games, even if you can predict the outcome.


----------



## N0rdicNinja

I know it's 40k and not Fantasy but back in '01 Necron's lost their debut White Dwarf Battle Report. ^_^;


----------



## neilbatte

I know that the WD games are not meant to be competative and are pretty much stage managed to be pretty but what I would really like to see is 2 competent generals with top armies really tearing each other to bits.


----------



## Vaz

N0rdicNinja said:


> I know it's 40k and not Fantasy but back in '01 Necron's lost their debut White Dwarf Battle Report. ^_^;


White Dwarf was worth buying then.


I remember the Flip Sided issue with the Balrog and the High Elf Silver Helms - those were Extremely high class.

The Bridge of Khazad Dum, Teclis, Imrik Masterclasses, the 5 Page fall of Miragliano, Regiments (or Characters) of Reknown... Stonking issue.


----------

